# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Bắc Kạn - Du lich Bac Kan

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Bắc Kạn* - *du lich Bac Kan*

Bắc Kạn là tỉnh thuộc miền núi và trung du, phía bắc giáp Cao Bằng, phía đông nam giáp Lạng Sơn, phía tây giáp Tuyên Quang, phía nam giáp Thái Nguyên. Bắc Kạn là tỉnh được thiên nhiên ban tặng cho nhiều phong cảnh thơ mộng, hữu tình với tiềm năng để khai thác du lịch rất lớn. Trong đó hồ Ba Bể tập trung nhiều thế mạnh phát triển du lịch sinh thái, văn hoá, cảnh quan.



_Hồ Ba Bể._


Bắc Kạn là tỉnh có truyền thống cách mạng. Trên địa bàn tỉnh Bắc Kạn có rất nhiều di tích cách mạng đã được Bộ Văn hoá công nhận. Bắc Kạn là một trong những tỉnh có nhiều dân tộc cư trú, vì vậy nền văn hoá cũng mang nhiều sắc thái, nhiều lễ hội truyền thống của cư dân địa phương thường được tổ chức vào sau tết Nguyên Đán với những trò chơi mang đậm bản sắc dân tộc.



_Khu di tích ATK Bắc Kạn._


Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Bắc Kạn để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.


*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Bắc Kạn cách Hà Nội 180km và cách Sài Gòn khoảng 1.800km.

Có 3 hướng chính để đến Bắc Kạn, một là từ các tỉnh miền Bắc, hai là từ miền Trung, ba là từ miền Nam. Song do quá trình di chuyển phức tạp, nên du khách miền Trung hay miền Nam thường dùng Hà Nội làm điểm trung chuyển. Vì thế, có thể tính như 2 hướng là các tỉnh phía Bắc và từ Hà Nội.

*Đi bằng xe đò (xe khách)*

Từ Hà Nội – Bắc Kạn có thể đi từ bến Lương Yên hoặc Mỹ Đình. Bạn nên liên lạc trước với xe hay bến xe để đến đúng giờ.

Hiện tại thì Didau.org chưa tìm được xe nào chạy tuyến Hà Nội - Bắc Kạn cả. Đi Ba Bể cùng tuyến xe với đi Cao Bằng, bạn có thể tham khảo:

_Xe KHÁNH HOÀN_ Tuyến  Hà Nội - Cao Bằng

Xe chất lượng cao. Xuất phát Hà Nội 19h15. Xuất phát Cao Bằng 20h30.

Liên hệ: 0915.660.062 - 0913.010.062

Cao Bằng: 092 Phố Cũ - TX Cao Bằng. Hà Nội: Tầng 3, khu rửa xe, bến xe Mỹ Đình.

_Xe Hải Vân_, khởi hành 2 đầu lúc 20h30, số điện thoại 04.37223588, 01677.242424, Cao Bằng 01686.242424

_Open Bus Hưng Thành_ chuyên chạy tuyến các tuyến Đông Tây Bắc, Hà Nội – Yên Bái -Lào Cai – Sapa, Hà Nội – Cao Băng. ĐT: 3.9274285 Địa chỉ thì 162B Trần Quang Khải.

*Đi bằng xe máy hay ô tô cá nhân*

Từ Hà Nội - Bắc Kạn đi theo đường số 3 qua Thái Nguyên lên Bắc Kạn mất khoảng 4 - 6 tiếng. Nếu thích ngắm biển, có thể di chuyển theo hướng từ cầu Thăng Long qua điểm soát vé đường cao tốc Bắc Thăng Long (khoảng 100m) rẽ tay phải lên đường cao tốc Nội Bài-Bắc Ninh, đến thị trấn Đông Anh, sau đó rẽ trái đi Sóc Sơn. Cung đường này rất đẹp nhưng phải chú ý bảng hướng dẫn, nếu không bạn sẽ bị lạc.

Đường Hà Nội - Bắc Kạn khá nhỏ, xấu. Di chuyển bằng xe máy thuận tiện hơn, riêng xe con thì phải từ loại 2 cầu trở lên.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân cần mang theo đầy đủ giấy tờ, cũng như tuân theo đầy đủ các yêu cầu về vận chuyển đường bộ. Đặc biệt, không chỉ cung đường từ Hà Nội - Bắc Kạn, mà trong lúc di chuyển giữa các địa danh, thắng cảnh cũng cần lưu ý xăng, xe, thức ăn và nước uống.

*2. Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?* 

Có thể đến bất kỳ mùa nào trong năm, nhưng nếu đến vào tháng 8 – tháng 10, bạn nên mang theo dụng cụ đi mưa, đây cũng là thời điểm để bạn có cơ hội thưởng thức đặc sản quýt Quang Thái. Nếu bạn muốn đi du lịch hồ Ba Bể (Bắc Kạn) thì nên đến vào mùa hè để tận hưởng cái mát lạnh của Hồ Ba Bể. Ngoài ra vào rằm tháng giêng, có lễ hội tại hồ Ba Bể.

----------


## thietht

Tham quan động Puông và thác Đầu Đẳng

Vẻ đẹp hoang sơ của hồ Ba Bể

Thác Nà Noọc

Động Hua Mạ

Động Nàng Tiên

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội cầu mùa hồ Ba Bể - Bắc Kạn (10/01)

Lễ hội chọi bò hồ Ba Bể - Bắc Kạn (10/1)

Lễ hội Bằng Vân – Bắc Kạn (15/01)

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các TOUR DU LỊCH BẮC KẠN được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*

Tour Hà Nội - Hồ Ba Bể - Thác Bản Giốc (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 1.980.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Hà Nội - Hồ Ba Bể - Thác Bản Giốc (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 1.980.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch Hồ Ba Bể (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 1.750.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Rau bồ khoai bắc kạn

Đến Bắc Kạn thưởng thức đặc sản

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Thanh Mai-Boong Hây (Tổ 11A, Phường Đức Xuân, Thị Xã Bắc Kạn)

Nhà Hàng Hương Sơn

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Bắc Kạn  (Tổ 8B, phường Đức Xuân, Tx. Bắc Kạn)

Khách sạn Núi Hoa Bắc Kạn

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Bắc Kạn

----------

